# Is driving a BMW that bad of an idea?



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

Quick background. I'm new to the forums and the world of ride sharing. I'm in mid 20's working part time at a bar in downtown Los Angeles. I plan on doing most of my driving late nights after work and for about 4-6 hours on my off days. Averaging probably 20-30 hrs a week.

So with that said I know BMW's have high maintenance cost but the newer ones 2012+ get pretty good gas mileage. I've seen a lot for about 15k which is the same price I see for most cars. I know I can get a really old car for around 10k but why not pay the extra money for a car you'd enjoy more.

And plus with a bimmer I could do select. I have however heard that the newer BMW's have very little room in the back seat both 3 and 5 series. I'm wondering is it a bad idea to use it for select because of the space. Lead to bad ratings possible deactivation. I'm just realizing writing this that the majority of my rides will probably be uberx and won't mind the small space but maybe it's too small even for that. I need to go test drive one soon myself I too of course.

So yeah is it really that ridiculous to consider a BMW. All the ones I'm looking at get mid 20s mpg in the city and 30+ in the highway. I see so much hate for them up here. I figure a bimmer with 100k miles has already depreciated a lot and I won't lose that much money when I trade it in. And plus I plan on getting one of the gt models but I can't afford one now and figure uber will allow me to be able to save up enough for a bigger down payment to get the gt along with the trade value from the 3/5 series. Have read they have way more space and even though most people think they're ugly I think they're really tight and maybe one day will be a classic lol 

I own a couple older models and know if you take care of em they drive well and the maintenance isn't as bad as people make it out to be. Bear in mind it's an 88 and 94 I'm talking about but I think the newer ones can't be that much worse than a VW, which appears to be popular in the forums.

So yea hope I didn't ramble too much. I'm really excited to start my rideshare journey. I've seen a lot more negatives than positives on the forum and I'm a little nervous about the risk of not being able to afford the car if I get deactivated or something. but even at only 10/hr (which I hope I can make more) it seems like it will be well worth it with the flexible hours, ability to pay off a car, and even the networking opportunities. I'm making like 30k a year. If I can add on just another 10k+ a year that makes a huge difference. And I already work in the service industry so I'm used to working for assholes lol. 

To sum it all up...

why all the hate if they're not even that bad on gas?and not that bad with maintenance compared to any other luxury(select car). BMW drivers, do a lot of people complain about space? Is it really risky to rely on ridesharing to pay your car payment? Any opinions on the GT series for uber? They seem like the perfect car there's one near me for 21k. Little outside My budget but I figure in the next 6 months i can probably find some for around 16k.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea sure whatever...


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Lots of people buy BMWs. If you like it get it. No the best mpg but manageable. It will depreciate worse than others...but it depreciates for everyone owning one driver or not.

Main thing is never borrow to buy a car. You have cash you can afford it...no cash = fool


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If you can do select it might not be that bad. I wouldn't use a BMW for exclusive UberX use.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If you can do select it might not be that bad. I wouldn't use a BMW for exclusive UberX use.


The problem is you have the accept X requests....


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> The problem is you have the accept X requests....


first of all thanks for replying.

is it just that buying a car for select in general isn't worth it?

Even with the uber x requests, how is owning a bmw with 25+ mpg any different than buying a passat or any other select car if they're priced about the same?

i only considered the bmw after seeing that ford fusions are about the same price. and even though it sounds kinda dumb im not so much interested in maximizing my profits i just want to make sure i wont be losing money driving the bmw. my car note should only be about 300-350.



emdeplam said:


> Lots of people buy BMWs. If you like it get it. No the best mpg but manageable. It will depreciate worse than others...but it depreciates for everyone owning one driver or not.
> 
> Main thing is never borrow to buy a car. You have cash you can afford it...no cash = fool


and in this case it would literally take me a whole summer to save up maybe even 3k which wouldn't get me too far. unfortunately im not in a situation where i have a bunch of cash im sitting on. im hoping uber can help me have more of a savings. really tired of living check to check


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

oldbills said:


> i only considered the bmw after seeing that ford fusions are about the same price. and even though it sounds kinda dumb im not so much interested in maximizing my profits i just want to make sure i wont be losing money driving the bmw. my car note should only be about 300-350.


You *will* be losing money as you vaporize the value of this potential BMW. All this is, is an elaborate shell game where you trade your vehicle's equity for cash in your pocket. Especially something like a BMW which is expensive as hell to maintain and fix and drops like a rock in depreciation.

Look, you don't make much money at your day job, especially living in LA. Going out and buying a BMW to rideshare with is an epicly bad idea. This is no better than a minimum wage job. Do not expect this to change your life or make you tons of money. It just won't.



> Even with the uber x requests, how is owning a bmw with 25+ mpg any different than buying a passat or any other select car if they're priced about the same?


Priced the same, the other car is going to be newer with less miles on it and much cheaper to maintain. There's no style points here, the riders don't care what you drive and your BMW is going to be making money at the same rate per mile as the guy with an older, fully depreciated economy car. But your expenses will be much higher. If you're intent on doing this and want to make some money at it, go buy a used minivan and do Plus/XL rides along with regular.


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> You *will* be losing money as you vaporize the value of this potential BMW. All this is, is an elaborate shell game where you trade your vehicle's equity for cash in your pocket. Especially something like a BMW which is expensive as hell to maintain and fix and drops like a rock in depreciation.
> 
> Look, you don't make much money at your day job, especially living in LA. Going out and buying a BMW to rideshare with is an epicly bad idea. This is no better than a minimum wage job. Do not expect this to change your life or make you tons of money. It just won't.
> 
> Priced the same, the other car is going to be newer with less miles on it and much cheaper to maintain. There's no style points here, the riders don't care what you drive and your BMW is going to be making money at the same rate per mile as the guy with an older, fully depreciated economy car. But your expenses will be much higher. If you're intent on doing this and want to make some money at it, go buy a used minivan and do Plus/XL rides along with regular.


im not really expecting it to change my life. but i could use another part time job. figure i'd drive about 150 miles a shift 4 days a week that should be 400/wk. That's only like 30k miles a year. And I won't really be driving the car much for pleasure i have two older bimmers i'll use for daily driving/road trips etc. That's still almost 20k a year if i'm only making .60/mile. Figure 30k miles shouldn't require more than 5k worth of repairs. maybe im being naive. but still even if i can pocket an extra 10k cash that seems very much worth it. making 30k a year and 40k is a big difference. at least how im living lol.

and kbb says an 2012 528i with 150k mileage has about a 6-7k trade in value. figure i could sell it cash for around 8. and honestly i dont mind the depreciation. i mean i wouldn't be able to afford the car without uber. so all the payments that im paying aren't really hurting me because im using uber income for it.

i realize i could probably make an extra 10-15k a year or whatever driving something else but like i said im not profit chasing really. i think it would be just be cool to have a side gig that would allow me to own a newer car. and make a little extra money. essentially it will probably pay me as much as working at a local grocery store i imagine. but i wouldn't have a boss or set hours and can work whenever i want. and a new car lol. i think the biggest perk is being able to work whenever u want. i dont understand the whole minimum wage argument. maybe some people aren't comfortable working minimum wage but i've been doing it for a while now lol.

i mean i have other plans. want to start a business but when ur check to check it's hard to get any capital saved up. this can allow me to build my credit make enough to potentially put a down payment on a house. idk. like i said maybe im being naive. but even at 7-8/hour after expenses. which im hoping i can do more. thats still an extra 10 grand a year.

i really appreciate everyones advice though. it just seems like the whole bimmer argument is it's not necessary and ur cutting into ur profits.

but ayy. you get to own a bimmer. for some they don't care what they drive. it's about maximizing every hour and mile. but for me if im going to spend 10k+ on a car i can't imagine myself buying a car i'll hate to drive/own.


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

and wouldn't depreciation be irrelevant if you plan on keeping the car? ur only expense would be maintenance at that point. 

i think my main concern would be deactivation or like a ridesharing apocalypse lol.

i just think its interesting there's a lot of love for vw's which from what i hear can be just as much to maintain and the prices aren't that far off in the 2011-2013 models. but if you search "bmw" 90% of the replies and post are people just talkin about how dumb the driver is lol. 

and maybe it is dumb. but how is it any different from buying any of the other select vehicles. most of em are just as shitty when it comes to maintenance/mpg/depreciation.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MPG does ***NOT*** matter

Bimmer driving literally costs more $$$ in tires wheels and suspension work than it does in fuel, just FYI

Cars with low profile tires and autobahn & racetrack tuned suspensions run in heavy duty usage just don't do all that well in LA


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> The problem is you have the accept X requests....


That's not true at all , they will make you a select only profile . All 3 of my cars have select only profile and one of them has an XL/Select only profile

So I started out driving a Twin Turbo Inline 6 BMW gas wasn't a huge deal it got 22mpg (which sucks for this work) the issue was it had to have premium which costs about 30% more then regular .

Also the Msport suspension hated rideshare work , after 6 months and 25k miles on it I had to replace almost all the suspension bushings , maybe if I didn't have the sport suspension it wouldn't have been as bad also tires . My tires were staggered so rear tires were $300-700 for 2 and the front were $250-$600 . Since they can't be rotated they wear out faster , I did the math and ended up doing a rental for a short time before buying two rideshare dedicated vehicles and converting my Bimmer to track weekend use only . The rental cost me $170 a week, I saved 80 a week just in gas then after figuring out the more expensive maintenance etc it was a wash .

Like Adieu said everything is more expensive , they're amazing cars but I wouldn't do rideshare full time in one . Now if you're just a 10-20 hour a week driver and want that BMW then yeah go for it , just make sure to be smart about it . Maybe pick up non staggered wheels with cheaper long lasting tires, and maybe stay away from the sport packages my only problem with that is BMWs without the sport package just aren't the same . I've owned over a dozen and everyone I made sure it had the sport package the seats, suspension everything makes it 10x better

The only way you can make a regular BMW work for full time rideshare is basically doing Livery work on UberBlack and getting private clients .. It's not worth it .


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

oldbills said:


> im not really expecting it to change my life. but i could use another part time job. figure i'd drive about 150 miles a shift 4 days a week that should be 400/wk. That's only like 30k miles a year. And I won't really be driving the car much for pleasure i have two older bimmers i'll use for daily driving/road trips etc. That's still almost 20k a year if i'm only making .60/mile. Figure 30k miles shouldn't require more than 5k worth of repairs. maybe im being naive. but still even if i can pocket an extra 10k cash that seems very much worth it. making 30k a year and 40k is a big difference. at least how im living lol.


150 miles is an 8 hour shift for me. Do you have a full time job already and do you really want to work an extra 32 hours a week? It's not as easy as it sounds.

Keep in mind, that's $20k gross, not net of your expenses.



> and kbb says an 2012 528i with 150k mileage has about a 6-7k trade in value. figure i could sell it cash for around 8. and honestly i dont mind the depreciation. i mean i wouldn't be able to afford the car without uber. so all the payments that im paying aren't really hurting me because im using uber income for it.


This is just a bad idea. Elderly BMWs are piles of junk that are expensive to fix, that's why no one that isn't broke owns one past warranty.

If you want to make money, go buy a 3-4 year old minivan. You will make money with that. Not a geriatric BMW that's going to spend as much time in the shop as you do driving it.



> i realize i could probably make an extra 10-15k a year or whatever driving something else but like i said im not profit chasing really. i think it would be just be cool to have a side gig that would allow me to own a newer car. and make a little extra money. essentially it will probably pay me as much as working at a local grocery store i imagine. but i wouldn't have a boss or set hours and can work whenever i want. and a new car lol. i think the biggest perk is being able to work whenever u want. i dont understand the whole minimum wage argument. maybe some people aren't comfortable working minimum wage but i've been doing it for a while now lol.


So you want to drive because you want a garden variety BMW, that you're just going to progressively destroy by driving?

What's the point?



> but ayy. you get to own a bimmer. for some they don't care what they drive. it's about maximizing every hour and mile. but for me if im going to spend 10k+ on a car i can't imagine myself buying a car i'll hate to drive/own.


To each their own I guess. I'd rather sit at home than rideshare just to support the car I'm ridesharing with. This job ain't that fun.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Driving a BMW will give you benefits such as:

- exclusive access to the fast lane on the freeway - other cars should not be there
- speed limits will not apply to you


Or go for an Audi. Same benefits but slightly more reliable / less maintenance cost.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

I wouldn't do this in a BMW. I almost did, but bought a Maxima instead. I do X/Select. Even after deducting expenses of gas/car payment/insurance/maintenance/ext warranty I still make a nice profit. I do this p/t. Everyone's situation is different though. I have a work provided vehicle from my full-time job. This car I use just for ridesharing. I bought the car for a few cases where I can't use the work car. In the meantime I use it to make me money and it pays for itself and more.
BMW parts are super expensive and they are not reliable.


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> 150 miles is an 8 hour shift for me. Do you have a full time job already and do you really want to work an extra 32 hours a week? It's not as easy as it sounds.
> 
> Keep in mind, that's $20k gross, not net of your expenses.
> 
> ...


who actually enjoys driving a minivan though lol?

and no im thinking 20-30 hrs a week tops. probably closer to 20 than 30. so honestly i don't imagine putting that many miles on it. maybe like 20-25k a year. and like i said i already have older bimmers and honestly they drive great. expensive to fix yea but the parts last me a long time after replacing and it's not like they just break down every month lol.. my 8 series has given me a bit of trouble every now and then and is tough to fix but that's just because it's a rare car and v8.

i think its a misconception that they crap out after high miles. and that all of them have problems. just like any other car they're going to need repairs and it's typically the ones with bigger engines that mess up often because bigger engines typically require less maintenance. but there's plenty of bimmers pushing 200k-250k miles on the road. i own one of em.

i'm not interested in bimmers because of performance. i like their design. the f10 5 series (2011+) have actually gotten a lot of good remarks about reliability too.

idk i think at this point im going to take the risk. im looking at a 528i and can't imagine a 4 cylinder car is going to be that much of a headache regardless of the brand.

i do think driving low mile bimmers for rideshare is pretty ridiculous. because the car will turn from a 30k car to a 12k real quick. but a 12k car turning to a 7k car isn't all that bad lol.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> who actually enjoys driving a minivan though lol?
> 
> and no im thinking 20-30 hrs a week tops. probably closer to 20 than 30. so honestly i don't imagine putting that many miles on it. maybe like 20-25k a year. and like i said i already have older bimmers and honestly they drive great. expensive to fix yea but the parts last me a long time after replacing and it's not like they just break down every month lol.. my 8 series has given me a bit of trouble every now and then and is tough to fix but that's just because it's a rare car and v8.
> 
> ...


I think you're going to regret getting the N20 powered 5 series , go for the N55 in the 535 gas mileage isn't that far off, the motor is a proven workhorse (out side of the waterpump / thermostat which will need to be replaced around 110k miles) they get over 30 mpg on the highway and aren't that much more then the n20 powered 528 . I know the N20 engines have timing belt and oil pump issues , I'm not sure if there is a recall but I wouldn't want to get on out of warrant when the N55 has been so reliable . I haven't driven a N20 powered 5 series but I have driven it in the 3 series and while it's a decent match for the smaller 3 series I could see it being a little outmatched in the heavier 5 series .

I love the F10 interior but the exterior (especially without the msport packaged ) looks kinda boring , I absolutely love the E60 I know people either love or hate that design but what's so great about it is that nothing else looks like it . It's gotten better looking with age and I think it will continue to do so , the chassis is also a more driver oriented set up . I'm on the look out for a 2010 535i Msport with the sport transmission which is almost impossible to find a RWD one in Denver everyone here buys AWD .

I think if you're only gonna work 20 hours a week you should definitely not make your decision based on Uber , get the car you want to drive , you'll be miserable in a something else those 20 hours might as well enjoy it a little more and make a little less .


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Cool story bro. Sounds like OP is already convinced he needs this car and is just phishing for someone to p. Incenesant references to BMW as "bimmer," tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't know what your price range is, but if you are going the BMW route, get the 5 series if possible, that way you will qualify for LUX, also not sure if it is your style but I recommend that you take a look at the Lexus ES, which you can get for a pretty good price used, and toyota has a pretty good reputation as far as running up a lot of miles on your car. If you can get the Hybrid, it will be doing LUX with Corolla gas costs. However if you are in this price range, you should also consider a Lincoln MKT, or Infiniti QX60, at least over here they are having a tough time getting rid of them, probably cause they are ugly, but they would qualify for all platforms. I am personally looking for a good deal on the QX60 hybrid


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> I think you're going to regret getting the N20 powered 5 series , go for the N55 in the 535 gas mileage isn't that far off, the motor is a proven workhorse (out side of the waterpump / thermostat which will need to be replaced around 110k miles) they get over 30 mpg on the highway and aren't that much more then the n20 powered 528 . I know the N20 engines have timing belt and oil pump issues , I'm not sure if there is a recall but I wouldn't want to get on out of warrant when the N55 has been so reliable . I haven't driven a N20 powered 5 series but I have driven it in the 3 series and while it's a decent match for the smaller 3 series I could see it being a little outmatched in the heavier 5 series .
> 
> I love the F10 interior but the exterior (especially without the msport packaged ) looks kinda boring , I absolutely love the E60 I know people either love or hate that design but what's so great about it is that nothing else looks like it . It's gotten better looking with age and I think it will continue to do so , the chassis is also a more driver oriented set up . I'm on the look out for a 2010 535i Msport with the sport transmission which is almost impossible to find a RWD one in Denver everyone here buys AWD .
> 
> I think if you're only gonna work 20 hours a week you should definitely not make your decision based on Uber , get the car you want to drive , you'll be miserable in a something else those 20 hours might as well enjoy it a little more and make a little less .


Did more research and yeah I've been seeing the 6 cylinder is a lot more reliable. Have also been seeing some 528's mentioning they have a 6 cylinder too which is interesting. Most of the cars I'm seeing in my price point sub 15k are 528's.



Kodyhead said:


> I don't know what your price range is, but if you are going the BMW route, get the 5 series if possible, that way you will qualify for LUX, also not sure if it is your style but I recommend that you take a look at the Lexus ES, which you can get for a pretty good price used, and toyota has a pretty good reputation as far as running up a lot of miles on your car. If you can get the Hybrid, it will be doing LUX with Corolla gas costs. However if you are in this price range, you should also consider a Lincoln MKT, or Infiniti QX60, at least over here they are having a tough time getting rid of them, probably cause they are ugly, but they would qualify for all platforms. I am personally looking for a good deal on the QX60 hybrid


Unfortunately uber la doesn't allow lux or black with a 5 series


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> Did more research and yeah I've been seeing the 6 cylinder is a lot more reliable. Have also been seeing some 528's mentioning they have a 6 cylinder too which is interesting. Most of the cars I'm seeing in my price point sub 15k are 528's.
> 
> Unfortunately uber la doesn't allow lux or black with a 5 series


The e60 528 was an inline 6 the 2011 and newer is the 4cyl turbo . People are dumb and they'll say it's a 6 or they'll say it's a Twin Turbo even though it's a single turbo that's twin scroll. Same with the 2011+ 535 it's a single twin scroll turbo inline six


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> The e60 528 was an inline 6 the 2011 and newer is the 4cyl turbo . People are dumb and they'll say it's a 6 or they'll say it's a Twin Turbo even though it's a single turbo that's twin scroll. Same with the 2011+ 535 it's a single twin scroll turbo inline six


Maybe 2012+ or am I tripping ?

cant post links yet but I've read a few articles that say the '11 528i using a non turbo i6 engine


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> Maybe 2012+ or am I tripping ?
> 
> cant post links yet but I've read a few articles that say the '11 528i using a non turbo i6 engine


Nope . 2011 528 is the F10 Chassis and they have the 4cyl Turbo . 2010 was the last year of the E60 where they used an inline six in the 528 (they did make a 2010 hatchback that was an F10 Chassis but they're hideous . They would make a great ride share car though since the back seats get a ton of extra room and recline and since they're so Ugly they're really cheap

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_5_Series_(F10)


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Nope . 2011 528 is the F10 Chassis and they have the 4cyl Turbo . 2010 was the last year of the E60 where they used an inline six in the 528 (they did make a 2010 hatchback that was an F10 Chassis but they're hideous . They would make a great ride share car though since the back seats get a ton of extra room and recline and since they're so Ugly they're really cheap


I think they are ugly as hell as well but I'm considering getting one. Think they'll grow on you like owning a ugly dog lol. I'm actually really a fan of the gt 3 series. Gets really good gas mileage and has the added space. Can only find em priced decently through private sellers.

The gt 5 series is kind of crappy on gas and I gotta feeling giving that it's bigger and heavier will have more maintenance problems.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> I think they are ugly as hell as well but I'm considering getting one. Think they'll grow on you like owning a ugly dog lol. I'm actually really a fan of the gt 3 series. Gets really good gas mileage and has the added space. Can only find em priced decently through private sellers.
> 
> The gt 5 series is kind of crappy on gas and I gotta feeling giving that it's bigger and heavier will have more maintenance problems.


My favorite is the 4 series grand coupe, love the look of the 4 series


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would get an 2014+ MDX so you can do XL and Select. Select is terrible in Atlanta, I hear it's not easy in Los Angeles because everyone and their mother has a BMW/Benz. Get something that also qualifies for XL so you can do all platforms. QX60 is also an option but I'd prefer the MDX.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You meant STATION WAGON.

Just man up and call it what it is. A station wagon.



UberDezNutz said:


> Nope . 2011 528 is the F10 Chassis and they have the 4cyl Turbo . 2010 was the last year of the E60 where they used an inline six in the 528 (they did make a 2010 hatchback that was an F10 Chassis but they're hideous . They would make a great ride share car though since the back seats get a ton of extra room and recline and since they're so Ugly they're really cheap
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_5_Series_(F10)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You meant STATION WAGON.
> 
> Just man up and call it what it is. A station wagon.


Those aren't even station wagons they're basically a 4 door fast back they're just weird lol


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Oh the GTs???? They're fugly wannabe-X6 sedans


Yeah they're horrible but honestly the perfect Livery vehicle get a 528 GT for like $13k they have an ass load of rear leg room with reclining rear seats and a huge trunk . They'll get close to 35mpg on the highway (premium gas which sucks) I rode in a few years ago and the back seats were awesome


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah they're horrible but honestly the perfect Livery vehicle get a 528 GT for like $13k they have an ass load of rear leg room with reclining rear seats and a huge trunk . They'll get close to 35mpg on the highway (premium gas which sucks) I rode in a few years ago and the back seats were awesome


Reclining rears? Wow ok so it actually has advantages?

PS are you sure about the fuel economy? AND do older 528i GT even exist???

The one that's cheap-ish in SoCal right now for $13995 is a **550i**


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Reclining rears? Wow ok so it actually has advantages?


Yeah it has a lot of cool very convenient features , if I was starting a livery service I think a 528 gt in black would be my go to sedan . Just because I'm a BMW fanboy


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PPS there is NO such thing as a 528i GT

At least not in North America.










Entry level base motor is the 35


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> PPS there is NO such thing as a 528i GT
> 
> At least not in North America.
> 
> ...


Hmm I must have been thinking of the 328 GT . Ohh well the 535 basically gets over 30mpg too and has a lot more power and the N55 engine is slightly more sturdy then the N20

Didn't realize they had the self leveling air suspension either that's a big ticket item sure to break lol


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

So...thus far this gets the "Most ridiculous thing I've heard all day award" ; using a BMW as a taxi. The bouquet of your leather seats are going to meld perfectly with the unwashed masses. Just wait till someone slams your door hard enough to throw the window motor off.

$55 dollars for a $6 serpentine, sounds reasonable?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The Mollusk said:


> So...thus far this gets the "Most ridiculous thing I've heard all day award" ; using a BMW as a taxi. The bouquet of your leather seats are going to meld perfectly with the unwashed masses. Just wait till someone slams your door hard enough to throw the window motor off.
> 
> $55 dollars for a $6 serpentine, sounds reasonable?


BMW and Mercedes are used as Taxis in lots of countries . However I don't think buying a newer BMW for UberX is a good idea at all , my post mainly said that I'd only use one for at Least Uber Select (which I did) or Livery service

Also who's paying $55 for a serpentine belt I paid $15 for mine on my N54 BMW , just did it on my wifes Subaru and I paid $13 not a huge difference from a piece o crap Jap car to a nice german car


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> $55 dollars for a $6 serpentine, sounds reasonable?


$12 from an infiniti dealership.

Don't ask me why THEY stock bmw-specific unique belts.

PS cuz the BMW stealership does NOT


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> BMW and Mercedes are used as Taxis in lots of countries . However I don't think buying a newer BMW for UberX is a good idea at all , my post mainly said that I'd only use one for at Least Uber Select (which I did) or Livery service
> 
> Also who's paying $55 for a serpentine belt I paid $15 for mine on my N54 BMW , just did it on my wifes Subaru and I paid $13 not a huge difference from a piece o crap Jap car to a nice german car


But those countries are MUCH more expensive. A BMW taxi ride costs you $70 ( after exchange rates) where as UberX ride costs you $15.

You might have done your own work , but most people aren't mechanics. $55 belt still stands.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The Mollusk said:


> But those countries are MUCH more expensive. A BMW taxi ride costs you $70 ( after exchange rates) where as UberX ride costs you $15.
> 
> You might have done your own work , but most people aren't mechanics. $55 belt still stands.


That's why I said not to do UberX , Heck I wouldn't do UberX in a $5k POS Toyota . If you're paying someone to replace the belt I bet it's more then $55 the part price of $15 still stands labor is a whole other story


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP:

Short story: I drive UberX in my 2006 BMW 325i...when the Mazda is in the shop or I need to get my average rating up above 4.90. Otherwise, it has NEVER had a major repair despite almost 70k miles. Pax do not complain about cramped space in the back seat. Who TF is going to complain about riding in a BMW with a manual transmission and the driver workin it yo? 

Anecdotally I have heard that the 5 series is a maintenance nightmare compared to the 3 series.

Let me know if you want the long story.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My ratings definitely seem to be better when I'm driving the BMW. But I don't think tips are any higher. The passengers probably think to themselves "I didn't expect a BMW so I'm not paying extra for it." But to respond to some of your comments: yes, it does make driving a more enjoyable experience for me at least. So the question is: do you want to make money or do you want to have fun?


----------



## uberguyla (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anyone actually drive a BMW full time on Uber X?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Driving a BMW for Uber is a mistake. Uber is taking advantage of you. You will get absolutely nothing in return for destroying a nice BMW for ride-sharing. Nothing!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

uberguyla said:


> Does anyone actually drive a BMW full time on Uber X?


I started out doing lyft only then adding in Uber Select in a twin turbo awd bmw and quickly noticed how much I was spending on fuel and oil changes. 20mpg with premium, also my rear center console after just 2 months was beat to shit. I ended up doing the numbers and realized it was actually saving me money to do a rental, did a rental for a month and then decided to just go out and buy a full time uber car that qualified for select, was cheap to run, large and got 35mpg on regular. VW passat tsi 50k mile of uber and not one flaw, sold it for just a grand less then what i paid for it 50k miles and 14 months earlier


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I started out doing lyft only then adding in Uber Select in a twin turbo awd bmw and quickly noticed how much I was spending on fuel and oil changes. 20mpg with premium, also my rear center console after just 2 months was beat to shit. I ended up doing the numbers and realized it was actually saving me money to do a rental, did a rental for a month and then decided to just go out and buy a full time uber car that qualified for select, was cheap to run, large and got 35mpg on regular. VW passat tsi 50k mile of uber and not one flaw, sold it for just a grand less then what i paid for it 50k miles and 14 months earlier


Not bad


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Not bad


People are so dumb when they buy cars, I've had friends who have gotten loans on cars with a couple grand down and right off the bat they're upside down. 
If you're not in a hurry you can always find am amazing deal, drive the car for awhile and sell it for the sometimes more

In high school and college I'd always look through the classifieds for cars buy one drive it while fixing little issues, put it for sale, make some profit, buy a nicer car and repeat


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> People are so dumb when they buy cars, I've had friends who have gotten loans on cars with a couple grand down and right off the bat they're upside down.
> If you're not in a hurry you can always find am amazing deal, drive the car for awhile and sell it for the sometimes more
> 
> In high school and college I'd always look through the classifieds for cars buy one drive it while fixing little issues, put it for sale, make some profit, buy a nicer car and repeat


Lol that's how I buy guitars and basses and amps... went from having 1 piece of junk to several professional instruments, a tube halfstack with an excellent vintage cab loaded with some of the most sought-after out of production British speakers, a huge bass amp....and several grand pure profit.

Plus...it was FUN!!


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

So I just started

Got a 2014 3 series. 56k miles. Paying way too much for it. payment and insurance are right around 600 for 2 cars. Put a low down payment on it because im an idiot and i really wanted a bmw lol but the dealer told me they'd knock my interest rate in half if i make 6 payments on time. and i'll refinance again to pay it off early and get a better interest rate.

Also got a 100k powertrain warranty. said my engine and trans were covered til 150k miles.

Made 970 my first week on lyft. 35hrs. 150 in sign up bonus so around 820. Payed 80 in gas so around 740 after gas which is still about 21/hr.

not using this money as my main source of income. and i plan on having a good bit set aside in savings for repairs. right now im putting half of my lyft income into savings for taxes and repairs.

i think the newer bmw's are probably the most efficient ones they've ever made. and have had good reliability reviews. and im pretty sure its the biggest 3 series ever built as well. so haven't had any backseat space complaints. have had someone throw up in my car already (in her purse but still), people slamming doors crazy sparking cigs without asking and it hurts a bit. but i knew what i was getting myself into.

but all in all it's been fun so far. i live in LA and plan on just going really hard this summer working 30-40 hrs a week and grinding out at my main job and trying to pay it off as soon as i can.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> So I just started
> 
> Got a 2014 3 series. 56k miles. Paying way too much for it. payment and insurance are right around 600 for 2 cars. Put a low down payment on it because im an idiot and i really wanted a bmw lol but the dealer told me they'd knock my interest rate in half if i make 6 payments on time. and i'll refinance again to pay it off early and get a better interest rate.
> 
> ...


Yeah the newer bmw have started losing their heritage of being great driver cars and are becoming more efficient. Positives and negatives


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah the newer bmw have started losing their heritage of being great driver cars and are becoming more efficient. Positives and negatives


you can always go for the bigger engines and M models if you want performance.

but i love the fact they're making 4 cylinders now that can do 30+ mpg. and still fast. the 328 floats when i need it to for sure lol 

i wish i could get more select/premier pings though.

haven't tried putting it on and waiting. but i've only gotten 1 premier ping in the 80 or so rides i did.

i need to get better with technique too. i've been driving around between rides and chasing surge spots wasting gas but i've read it works to just sit and wait. save gas and im guessing all the hot spots are overcrowded.

using the destination filter would probably help too.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> you can always go for the bigger engines and M models if you want performance.
> 
> but i love the fact they're making 4 cylinders now that can do 30+ mpg. and still fast. the 328 floats when i need it to for sure lol
> 
> ...


The new 328 with the n20 motor is a great car though. Even the newer 335s with the n55 will get over 30mpg. My n54 335 struggles to hit 35mpg however it would blow the doors off the newer n55 335s. Now the 328i is the 330 and the 335 is the 340. The 340 is a FRICKIN beast it will give an M3 a run for its money on straights and has shown to be crazy mod friendly. Will probably buy the 440i grand couple when it falls to 35k


----------



## oldbills (Apr 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> The new 328 with the n20 motor is a great car though. Even the newer 335s with the n55 will get over 30mpg. My n54 335 struggles to hit 35mpg however it would blow the doors off the newer n55 335s. Now the 328i is the 330 and the 335 is the 340. The 340 is a FRICKIN beast it will give an M3 a run for its money on straights and has shown to be crazy mod friendly. Will probably buy the 440i grand couple when it falls to 35k


Have you seen the new gran turismo 6? I think that would be my dream car right now.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

oldbills said:


> Have you seen the new gran turismo 6? I think that would be my dream car right now.


Yeah it's a beauty , a little too big for my taste but it's an awesome looking vehicle


----------



## CudaNew (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm driving a 2014 328d xdrive. The newer 3 series has a nice amount of room in back. Have extended motor & power-train warranty (+ still 15k on factory warranty). And believe it or not, I'm averaging 49.6 mpg overall and can be up to 56mpg highway in eco-plus mode. These little diesel engines are surprisingly powerful. And the price of diesel is lower then premium at many stations. I'm not super thrilled about having the scumbag type pax in my car, but I'm only driving a couple days a week to throw a little money in savings and help with some bills. Maybe 400-600 a month. Yes, the car will depreciate with all the added miles, but lucky for me, my fulltime job is only a couple miles from home. So i'm not adding a crazy amount. Cool thing is that the diesels retain more value with age. Anyway, there are beautiful cars and very fun to drive. That's a big plus if you getting paid to drive. Also helps if out of warranty work can be done yourself. Dont be afraid to learn how to swap a windows motor, replace a hose, module, or other things they may come up. You will save a ton. In the meantime, love the full warranty while you have it.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I wouldn't have any problems buying a BMW these days, they are well built, good mileage, look stylish, feel tight.
The craftsmanship is outstanding, reliability is also ok.
I always choose what I like, not what my Pax likes. But then of course, I am a Part timer with Uber/Lyft.
I would never buy a Car to fit Uber or Lyft's needs.

Great Example here:


----------



## CudaNew (Oct 31, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I wouldn't have any problems buying a BMW these days, they are well built, good mileage, look stylish, feel tight.
> The craftsmanship is outstanding, reliability is also ok.
> I always choose what I like, not what my Pax likes. But then of course, I am a Part timer with Uber/Lyft.
> I would never buy a Car to fit Uber or Lyft's needs.
> ...


Hell Ya Id drive that


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

There's a good reason the 550 is cheaper than the 535 and 528. While that's a sweet engine it's got some design flaws especially the 2011 and 12
The 535 is the way to go the N55 engine is a workhorse and with great power it will also get 30mpg. The N63 engine in the 550 is sweet but unless it's maintained perfectly cam be a nightmare
The 528 with the N20 engine is good Amazon gas mileage and decent power I just think the engine is a little over matched in the 5 series

The nest 5 series imo is the 535d the diesel is still fast but will net over 40mpg


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> There's a good reason the 550 is cheaper than the 535 and 528. While that's a sweet engine it's got some design flaws especially the 2011 and 12
> The 535 is the way to go the N55 engine is a workhorse and with great power it will also get 30mpg. The N63 engine in the 550 is sweet but unless it's maintained perfectly cam be a nightmare
> The 528 with the N20 engine is good Amazon gas mileage and decent power I just think the engine is a little over matched in the 5 series
> 
> The nest 5 series imo is the 535d the diesel is still fast but will net over 40mpg


My 325i seems to be very reliable and it gets good fuel economy but it's not a very good passenger vehicle... Which is why I bought the Sonata.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My 325i seems to be very reliable and it gets good fuel economy but it's not a very good passenger vehicle... Which is why I bought the Sonata.


e46 or e90? 
I've had both and the problem (for rideshare) with them is that they are tight cars so they don't ride real smooth they put handling over comfort and the back seats are incredible small . But taken care of those inline 6 NA Motors will go 300k miles Plus 
I started this in an E90 335i after a couple months I bought a Passat as I was sick of having to move my seats for people to fit in the car not to mention expensive 275 tires , msport model so it was very harsh , premium fuel and 21 mpg . I don't have the passat anymore but I miss that car think it's about perfect for an Uber Car 35mpg regular fuel , nice peppy turbo engine, massive trunk and massive back seat (Qualified for Select also)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> e46 or e90?
> I've had both and the problem (for rideshare) with them is that they are tight cars so they don't ride real smooth they put handling over comfort and the back seats are incredible small . But taken care of those inline 6 NA Motors will go 300k miles Plus
> I started this in an E90 335i after a couple months I bought a Passat as I was sick of having to move my seats for people to fit in the car not to mention expensive 275 tires , msport model so it was very harsh , premium fuel and 21 mpg . I don't have the passat anymore but I miss that car think it's about perfect for an Uber Car 35mpg regular fuel , nice peppy turbo engine, massive trunk and massive back seat (Qualified for Select also)


E90. Yes the ride is bumpy. Yes it sucks moving the seat back and forth. That's why I bought the Sonata...way better. Huge trunk, squishy suspension, and I don't have to move the seat unless the pax is really tall.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

oldbills said:


> and wouldn't depreciation be irrelevant if you plan on keeping the car? ur only expense would be maintenance at that point.


You are using up the car, that's the point of depreciation. Cars only have so much of a useful life, it varies by vehicle.

If you are logging 30,000 additional miles on to your ride, you'll have to replace it a lot sooner than you would have to otherwise


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You are using up the car, that's the point of depreciation. Cars only have so much of a useful life, it varies by vehicle.
> 
> If you are logging 30,000 additional miles on to your ride, you'll have to replace it a lot sooner than you would have to otherwise


I drive a F06 one day a week for airport runs. Mainly only for enjoyment as 10/10 pax have enjoyed the ride (and all have tipped so far) as much as I enjoy driving it. N63 with Sport + mode when going solo on the way there, on comfort or eco pro when someone is in it.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I drive a F06 one day a week for airport runs. Mainly only for enjoyment as 10/10 pax have enjoyed the ride (and all have tipped so far) as much as I enjoy driving it. N63 with Sport + mode when going solo on the way there, on comfort or eco pro when someone is in it.


Those N63 motors are amazing , I really like the N54 but the N55 is the the motor I would do if getting a 5 series for Uber as it will get 30mpg and have plenty of power


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

I drive an 08 535i with 3.0 i6 twin turbo (N54). Ive had no issues driving uber. Riders enjoy it. I enjoy it. No complaints. Fun to drive.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

oldbills said:


> Quick background. I'm new to the forums and the world of ride sharing. I'm in mid 20's working part time at a bar in downtown Los Angeles. I plan on doing most of my driving late nights after work and for about 4-6 hours on my off days. Averaging probably 20-30 hrs a week.
> 
> So with that said I know BMW's have high maintenance cost but the newer ones 2012+ get pretty good gas mileage. I've seen a lot for about 15k which is the same price I see for most cars. I know I can get a really old car for around 10k but why not pay the extra money for a car you'd enjoy more.
> 
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

oldbills said:


> <snip>
> ...right now im putting half of my lyft income into savings for taxes and repairs.
> ... plan on just going really hard this summer working 30-40 hrs a week and grinding out at my main job and trying to pay it off as soon as i can.


If you're really setting aside a significant chunk of your earnings into a tax/repair fund, then you're Doing It Right. Lots of people say they will, but not so many actually do.

I set aside 20% every week into a savings account, and I can't tell you how awesome it is to go in to buy four new tires and not stress about paying for them. I drive a very low maintenance vehicle, so at the end of the year, whatever's left in that account after taxes is going into a Roth IRA.

(I would put it on my car note, but at 2% that's practically free money!)


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

*NO!*
*I am speaking from experience, if you want to drive a BMW, buy a BMW. I am driving a Mercedes, one of the few things I got in my divorce. I frequently feel like a complete idiot when these little drunk ass kids are riding in my car going, "So, this is a Mercedes, I've never been in a Mercedes.... Wow, this is a nice car!" and then give me 3 stars because they hate that I AM DRIVING A MERCEDES. Their UBER Driver has a Mercedes, and they have to beg their parents for rent money, or they live at home with their parents. AND THEY HAVE NO CAR! *
If I was going to buy a car to do this, I would buy the cheapest Ford or Toyota that qualified for Uber. The passengers don't deserve anything better, and they don't pay any more.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> *NO!*
> *I am speaking from experience, if you want to drive a BMW, buy a BMW. I am driving a Mercedes, one of the few things I got in my divorce. I frequently feel like a complete idiot when these little drunk ass kids are riding in my car going, "So, this is a Mercedes, I've never been in a Mercedes.... Wow, this is a nice car!" and then give me 3 stars because they hate that I AM DRIVING A MERCEDES. Their UBER Driver has a Mercedes, and they have to beg their parents for rent money, or they live at home with their parents. AND THEY HAVE NO CAR! *
> If I was going to buy a car to do this, I would buy the cheapest Ford or Toyota that qualified for Uber. The passengers don't deserve anything better, and they don't pay any more.


I totally agree with this! I'm pretty sure my ratings are higher when I don't drive my 3-series.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm pretty sure my ratings are higher when I don't drive my 3-series.


. I realize markets are different, but I'd rather sit and wait two hours for a Select or Premium/Lux ride than drive X, and can usually make more on that one Select ride than if I gave 5 X rides instead of waiting. It also significantly lessens the chance of getting a ratings ding from millennials or other cheap paxholes, and keeps the mileage way down. Again, it might not work this way in all markets, but when I decided to be patient and wait instead of doing both and getting maybe 20% of my rides as Select, I quickly found I was missing out on Select rides when I was doing X. The only time I do X now is when I have the Destination Filter set so I don't deadhead home.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

sirius black said:


> . I realize markets are different, but I'd rather sit and wait two hours for a Select or Premium/Lux ride than drive X, and can usually make more on that one Select ride than if I gave 5 X rides instead of waiting. It also significantly lessens the chance of getting a ratings ding from millennials or other cheap paxholes, and keeps the mileage way down. Again, it might not work this way in all markets, but when I decided to be patient and wait instead of doing both and getting maybe 20% of my rides as Select, I quickly found I was missing out on Select rides when I was doing X. The only time I do X now is when I have the Destination Filter set so I don't deadhead home.


I'm with you man but my car doesn't qualify for select because it's too old. Despite being in very good condition


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm with you man but my car doesn't qualify for select because it's too old. Despite being in very good condition


. I'd probably have known that if I actually read more of the first 3 pages .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

sirius black said:


> . I'd probably have known that if I actually read more of the first 3 pages .


No problem


----------

